# What is your rabbits home like?



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Just interested to see how you keep your rabbits, mine have a shed and a seperate 8ft run, would love to see pics so i can get some ideas, thank you


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Mine is a house rabbit so his home is like mine :lol: He has a big indoor cage though that stays open and it's got chews hanging up, chubes of different sizes, a litter tray and things 

Em
xx


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww that sounds lovely, wish mine were indoor but we have 2 dogs


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

There's some of my lot together  I know it's not conventional but they all get on really well 

Your shed looks super cosy though!

Em
xx

EDIT - sorry for the picture quality - rubbish camera phone lol xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

EffyJiggy said:


> Just interested to see how you keep your rabbits, mine have a shed and a seperate 8ft run, would love to see pics so i can get some ideas, thank you


That run looks great  And the shed looks so nice and cosy! Do they not pull the food etc off that shelf? Mine would destroy it in minutes! Darwin isnt happy with just the shelf by the window being high enough now, he is getting on top of the food bins and guinea pig hutch!

Mine also have a 8ft x 6ft shed but they have an attached run with a dog flap to get to it.
Here is Four Seasons "The Burrow" as its known lol








The door is left open in the day time and they have another 6ft x 6ft run to use. They dont have grass anymore, just slabs!
Inside they have 4 shelfs, one of which is by the window so they can look out(the jump on to the lower shelf to get to the higher one!)








They have the mesh panels to put the water bottles/hay racks on and the green bit of wood stops the bedding going into the other part of the shed. They have the back half with bedding and the front half is just the laminate floor.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Mine also have a 8ft x 6ft shed but they have an attached run with a dog flap to get to it.
> Here is Four Seasons "The Burrow" as its known lol
> 
> 
> ...


That's like a bunny Hilton 

Em
xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> That's like a bunny Hilton
> 
> Em
> xx


Lmao, my mum said I had to call it "Bunny Hilton" but its always been "The Burrow" so I just added the Four Seasons bit 
I just keep adding to it, lol, I'm taking over the garden!

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Lmao, my mum said I had to call it "Bunny Hilton" but its always been "The Burrow" so I just added the Four Seasons bit
> I just keep adding to it, lol, I'm taking over the garden!
> 
> *Heidi*


Quite right too :thumbup: I'm actually sat on the floor in my own house because there's 2 kittens and a bunny on my sofa, and Bumble on the other chair 

Em
xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Quite right too :thumbup: I'm actually sat on the floor in my own house because there's 2 kittens and a bunny on my sofa, and Bumble on the other chair
> 
> Em
> xx


Lmao, the things we do for our babies! lol.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Lmao, the things we do for our babies! lol.
> 
> *Heidi*


I know! It's got to the stage I'm not allowed on the furniture unless they ask me up :yikes: :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I know! It's got to the stage I'm not allowed on the furniture unless they ask me up :yikes: :lol:
> 
> Em
> xx


lmao 

*Heidi*


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I got a pair of rabbits yesterday and they live in this (ramp wasn't attached when photo was taken)









And when they moved in yesterday (Since yesterday they have ripped all their bedding up and thrown it around :laugh: )


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I have those runs, they are good solid runs


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

except the run has a roof.

It's an 8x6 shed with a similar sized run 

and here's the sign I painted


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

My two live in our conservatory










They have free run of this room and also access to the garden when we are about to keep an eye on them!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

This is my setup... Bunnginham Palace 

8x6 shed and 8x8 avairy then they have supervised feee range time in my 90 ft garden


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

I would love to have a shed setup for my two, but I just can't afford it


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Pets_R_Me:) said:


> I would love to have a shed setup for my two, but I just can't afford it


That shed was a in my parents garden falling apart for years, they were going to burn it! We scrubbed off the green with water and costic soda! Put a new roof on, new floor down and then the avairy we bought four wooden posts and the rest is recycled runs! I bought some welded mesh for the shed windows, and recylced some wire fence panels i had for the bottom of the shed. The most expensive part was the perspex roof, wood stain and guttering  Oh and i bought the lino flooring in the shed as a £10 cut off from a carpet company


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

crofty said:


> That shed was a in my parents garden falling apart for years, they were going to burn it! We scrubbed off the green with water and costic soda! Put a new roof on, new floor down and then the avairy we bought four wooden posts and the rest is recycled runs! I bought some welded mesh for the shed windows, and recylced some wire fence panels i had for the bottom of the shed. The most expensive part was the perspex roof, wood stain and guttering  Oh and i bought the lino flooring in the shed as a £10 cut off from a carpet company


Hmmm, I clearly need to get more DIY savvy and give it a bash! My mum's shed is falling apart so if only I could convince her to give me it


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my little ones live in this little wendy house/run, I've moved since this pic was taken, but it gives a rough idea. the wendy house was £46 from ebay


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> There's some of my lot together  I know it's not conventional but they all get on really well
> 
> Your shed looks super cosy though!
> 
> ...


Aww they are lovely! so nice they all get on well


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> That run looks great  And the shed looks so nice and cosy! Do they not pull the food etc off that shelf? Mine would destroy it in minutes! Darwin isnt happy with just the shelf by the window being high enough now, he is getting on top of the food bins and guinea pig hutch!
> 
> Mine also have a 8ft x 6ft shed but they have an attached run with a dog flap to get to it.
> Here is Four Seasons "The Burrow" as its known lol
> ...


Your shed and run look great! Might try and build some shelves for mine to jump on, as they like jumping onto their hutch. They don't seem interested in the things on the side luckily  Do all your rabbits get on okay? its nice to see a group of them


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

catloveralicia said:


> I got a pair of rabbits yesterday and they live in this (ramp wasn't attached when photo was taken)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats looks like a really good home, the run looks a nice size, beautiful rabbits


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

BattleKat said:


> except the run has a roof.
> 
> It's an 8x6 shed with a similar sized run
> 
> and here's the sign I painted


Thats a really nice setup  lucky rabbits


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

AmyCruick said:


> My two live in our conservatory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow they have their own conservatory! Bet they love it


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

crofty said:


> This is my setup... Bunnginham Palace
> 
> 8x6 shed and 8x8 avairy then they have supervised feee range time in my 90 ft garden


Thats amazing!! Such lucky rabbits, how long does it take to get them back from free ranging?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

EffyJiggy said:


> Thats amazing!! Such lucky rabbits, how long does it take to get them back from free ranging?


About 2 mins  here's a video of how easy it is... i bribe them lol, they are used to a routine now so makes it easier. YouTube - My four coming in for dinner after a few hours freeranging in the garden


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> About 2 mins  here's a video of how easy it is... i bribe them lol, they are used to a routine now so makes it easier. YouTube - My four coming in for dinner after a few hours freeranging in the garden


Mine are very much the same when they have been freeranging. I just say "come on guys, in we go, in your beds, they know what I mean and a small ammount of herding does the trick, they all just hop back in!"

*Heidi*


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Nelson is very jealous 

He live in a homemade hutch (don't have any pictures he lives at my grans) and a 8ftx3ft run which he has access to at all times 

He's alone at the moment , since nibbles died we hve tried to introduce three ladies to him but he wasn't having any of it


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

SophieCyde said:


> Nelson is very jealous
> 
> He live in a homemade hutch (don't have any pictures he lives at my grans) and a 8ftx3ft run which he has access to at all times
> 
> He's alone at the moment , since nibbles died we hve tried to introduce three ladies to him but he wasn't having any of it


Were they all neutered and did you introduce them in a small neutral space?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

mine are the same with free ranging too. I say "everybunny in, come on, in your shed" and they (usually!) hop on in.

sometimes they really don't want to go in and that can be a case of catching them one by one and putting them back in which is a nightmare.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

EffyJiggy said:


> Your shed and run look great! Might try and build some shelves for mine to jump on, as they like jumping onto their hutch. They don't seem interested in the things on the side luckily  Do all your rabbits get on okay? its nice to see a group of them


Thanks alot 
Yeh they get on great  Gypsy can be a stroppy cow but shes the smallest so she doesnt actually hurt anyone, lol, she just gives them a "box" every so often! They are all different ages aswell, Rascals 6, Mclarens 5 1/2, Marley and Gypsy are 4 1/2 and Kimba and Darwin are 1. 
They do love the shelves  I just put battoning onto the wall in an L shape(3 sides if I can) and then screw the shelf part onto that  I love adding and changing things up there  80 % has been done just by me up there I would say. Some of the trickier bits have needed dads help!

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is my barney hutch and i open his hutch in the day and let him have the run of the garden so he has plenty of exercise too.


----------

